# Show Us Your Wedding Outfit!



## pinksugar (Sep 26, 2008)

I thought it might be fun to see how people's wedding clothes have changed over time!

So, here are a few questions to answer in case you don't have a photo to post






1. Do you think your dress/suit was super modern for it's time?

2. Looking back, does it look dated (or will it, if you only reccently tied the knot?)

3. Would you change it if you could?

Ok! photo time! I'm not married so I can't post mine, but I'm looking forward to seeing yours! if you have photos of a bridesmaid outfit instead, then post it!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm in the same spot as you. But I'd like to see what other people wore!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 26, 2008)

Great thread! I can't wait to see what people wore!


----------



## Karren (Sep 26, 2008)

So you want to see me in a tux or a wedding dress??


----------



## daer0n (Sep 26, 2008)

I didn't wear a white wedding dress when i got married, i didnt have a religious ceremony since we aren't religious, so... otherwise i would post mine lol.

But, if i would have worn one i wish it would have looked like these:














































The last three are my most fav ones, i could keep posting wedding dresses, they're all so pretty lol.


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 26, 2008)

Those are all gorgeous Nury!

Cool thread! I'm not married but it'll be interesting to see what people wore


----------



## Nick007 (Sep 26, 2008)

I went off and got married without telling anybody. I wore a blue short skirt and a white tee, lol.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 26, 2008)

lol, thanks ladies! keep em comin'! I know some of you are married! come on, cough up your photos!


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm in the same boat, not married, but would love to see what others wore


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 27, 2008)

OMG Daeron those are oh so dreamy! *sigh*


----------



## FemmeBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

I've never been married, but I'd like to be someday. I wouldn't want to wear a wedding dress in front of all the relatives I suppose but I'd love to have a second ceremony where I got to wear one



The first and fifth ones that daeron posted are my favorites


----------



## LilDee (Sep 27, 2008)

OMG Nuri!! what brand are those??


----------



## Jinx (Sep 27, 2008)

Not married now but when I did get married before, we were too poor to get a dress so I borrowed someone's prom dress.





Believe me; if I ever get married again, it will be a big huge blow out with THE dress I want.

Don't know exactly what it would be- something along the lines of Portia de Rossi's- even the soft pink color, I think, but who knows.

I'm not saying that NOT having the big dress is wrong- but if you want and dream about a big dress and you don't get it, well, it it's a let down.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 27, 2008)

Dee, that's how I feel. If you're HAPPY with a pair of trackpants then go for it, and good for you, but if you really wanted a pretty dress and got tracksuit pants... well, yeah. Not so good


----------



## daer0n (Sep 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG Nuri!! what brand are those?? You can find them here Denise:Pronovias - Wedding dresses and bridal gowns 

They have the most beautiful dresses and accessories, the name of the dresses are at the top right of the photos, i went through all the designers collections from 2009. The designers are all from Spain i believe, the site is in english though.

If you click on: where to buy,on the lower right side of the page, it will take you to a part of the page where you can choose what part of north america you live in to show you the locations in Canada where they sell their dresses, i would have copied and pasted the addresses of all the stores but it wont let you copy and paste.


----------



## fawp (Sep 27, 2008)

I had always wanted a big blow out wedding with a big pouffy gown and lots of bridesmaids but, due to complications with his family, we decided to elope instead. We had planned to get married at the courthouse but he surprised me by planning a beach wedding down in Key West. He planned the location, the flowers, everything...it was the sweetest, most romantic thing that anyone has ever done for me! I only had two days to find our wedding clothes and we were young and flat broke so I had to get a little crafty. I ended up purchasing a discounted satin, ivory prom dress that my mom and I altered into a simple halter gown with pearl and bead trim around the bust and I purchased a Linen short-sleeve pants suit for George that I embroided with palm trees and hearts (I wish I had embroidered it with our intials but I didn't think about that until it was too late).

1. Do you think your dress/suit was super modern for it's time?

No, it's pretty simple and classic. I wanted something that was appropriate for the location and I didn't want anything that might look dated.

2. Looking back, does it look dated (or will it, if you only reccently tied the knot?)

Let's hope not!





3. Would you change it if you could?

No, When I first picked it out, I was a little disappointed because I couldn't afford my big, princess dress but the more I see the pictures the more I love it. Everyone who sees the photos always says, "Wow, that dress is so you!" and it really is more my style than the other dresses that I had looked at. Plus, a big pouffy dress would have looked weird on the beach. All-in-all, I'm very happy with my choice!


----------



## daer0n (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh wow you looked so gorgeous Faith! i loooove your dress, its so simple yet so beautiful, i love how it shines and the little pearls and bead trim detail that you added to it. That is a beautiful picture of you and your husband


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 27, 2008)

Ooh, Faith I love your dress! It's really simple and classy


----------



## BeachBarbie (Sep 27, 2008)

i am married but we haven't had our wedding yet. apparently in the miltiary it's common to legally get married at the magistrate's office and then have the real wedding when it's convenient (seeing as how in the past two years he's only been home for five months total). so i haven't gotten to wear my dress for real but have had it paid in full for over two years now haha.
















i love my dress. it was the second one i tried on. it's definately not what i'd been planning on all my life, but i fell in love with it. i do have a tiara and a veil, but definately not the ones in the pictures. i hope my dress isn't dated, cuz lord knows when my real wedding will happen.

this is one of my bridesmaids in her dress.


----------



## CorteoGirl (Sep 28, 2008)

I wore Red and Ivory to suprise my husband Cris. His college team is OU . It was as close to crimson and cream as I could get.






this was the second dress I tried and wish I would have gone with the first one. I also let the hair dresser talk me into an updo instead of my hair down. I still love the dress just loved the other one a little more. It was still red and ivory.My hair I hated. I took it down as soon as we got o the reception.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 28, 2008)

ooooh, faith, that dress is gorgeous! it does suit you, it's very classic and pretty. I don't think it's dated. I love your flowers too! perfect for the beach!

BB, that is a beautiful dress! I love the train! and your bridesmaid's gowns are pretty much the style I'd like mine to wear, a billion years from now when I finally do the deed, lol.

I don't think either of them look particularly dated. Both of those styles could be from anywhere between 1990-now, which is what, almost 20 years? I think they're styles that will be around for at least another 10 or more.

ETA - Corteo, I know what you mean about the hair. I think you have to go in with a picture and be really really firm about the look you want, lol. I love how the dress matches everyone else's - I really like little details like that. I like the bolero too! so cute!


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 28, 2008)

BeachBarbie- That's gorgeous!!

CorteoGirl- I love your dress! I like how individual it looks with the red trim and bolero


----------



## fawp (Sep 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh wow you looked so gorgeous Faith! i loooove your dress, its so simple yet so beautiful, i love how it shines and the little pearls and bead trim detail that you added to it. That is a beautiful picture of you and your husband



Thanks! I didn't even realize how much shine the dress had until we got the pics back; that's when I _really _fell in love with it. I'm so glad we got married at dusk...I don't think the lighting would have been right earlier in the day.

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ooh, Faith I love your dress! It's really simple and classy



Thanks, I looked at some trendier dresses...there was a knee length sparkly one and an ivory-fading-into-pink taffeta dress...but I'm glad I went with the simplier one. I don't think I would have liked the others as much over time.

Originally Posted by *BeachBarbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i am married but we haven't had our wedding yet. apparently in the miltiary it's common to legally get married at the magistrate's office and then have the real wedding when it's convenient (seeing as how in the past two years he's only been home for five months total). so i haven't gotten to wear my dress for real but have had it paid in full for over two years now haha. http://pic18.picturetrail.com/VOL908.../336295964.jpg

http://pic18.picturetrail.com/VOL908.../336295977.jpg

http://pic18.picturetrail.com/VOL908.../336295988.jpg

i love my dress. it was the second one i tried on. it's definately not what i'd been planning on all my life, but i fell in love with it. i do have a tiara and a veil, but definately not the ones in the pictures. i hope my dress isn't dated, cuz lord knows when my real wedding will happen.

this is one of my bridesmaids in her dress.

http://pic18.picturetrail.com/VOL908.../336296481.jpg

OMG that dress is gorgeous! I love absolutely everything about it! You must feel like such a princess when you wear that.





Originally Posted by *CorteoGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I also let the hair dresser talk me into an updo instead of my hair down. I still love the dress just loved the other one a little more. It was still red and ivory.My hair I hated. I took it down as soon as we got o the reception.Picasa Web Albums - Chris - Wedding

I didn't like my hair, either. I had to do it myself. The back looked great but I had no idea how to use a curling iron and the side "curls" looked like poo. It's the only thing I don't like in the pictures.

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ooooh, faith, that dress is gorgeous! it does suit you, it's very classic and pretty. I don't think it's dated. I love your flowers too! perfect for the beach! I know! He picked the perfect flowers; they were so bright and colorful and they looked so perfect in the pictures.


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks, I looked at some trendier dresses...there was a knee length sparkly one and an ivory-fading-into-pink taffeta dress...but I'm glad I went with the simplier one. I don't think I would have liked the others as much over time. I think that's a mistake people make when it comes to wedding dresses, they go for what's fashionable at that time and end up hating it in 10 years time.That's what happened with my Mum. When her and my Dad got married she went for what was trendy at the time and now she doesn't even put wedding pictures around the house 'cos she hates looking at the dress, she thinks it looks really dated.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 28, 2008)

I love your dresses, ladies, they don't look dated at all !


----------



## fawp (Sep 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's what happened with my Mum. When her and my Dad got married she went for what was trendy at the time and now she doesn't even put wedding pictures around the house 'cos she hates looking at the dress, she thinks it looks really dated. Aw, that's sad.


----------



## BeachBarbie (Sep 29, 2008)

everybody- thank youuuuuuu


----------



## Anthea (Sep 29, 2008)

I think all three of you look so pretty. Lovely dresses


----------



## shangrila (Oct 1, 2008)

more! more!!! you all look soooo pretty! i would definately like to see more because my boyfriend's cousin is getting married in may and i'm a bridesmaid. i've tried on 4 dresses, and we (me &amp; the bride- im all about pleasing her on her day! lol) cant decide which one we like the best.... i should post them here to take some votes???? hmmmm

i have wedding fever for sure!!!


----------



## Panda816 (Oct 2, 2008)

I love looking @ wedding pics- I don't have a good picture of what my dress really looks like but here's a pic of me and hubby on our wedding day-4 yrs ago. It was the first dress I tried on (my mom and sisters actually picked it out) and I never ever would have picked it out but it was perfect for my body type!! I also lost 30lbs from the time I ordered it to my wedding and it had to be taken in 4 times!






I found a pic of it:

Moonlight Bridal - Romanticaly Elegant

Like I said, if I just saw this, I'd never go for it but it was really pretty and sparkly in person.

If I had the chance to do it all again, I think I would choose something totally different! I loved my wedding but just to have something different. My colors were light blue and silver-I would go something like black and pink or gunmetal grey.


----------



## Ozee (Feb 12, 2009)

awww you all look so gorgeous!

I could only find 2 pictures that semi show 1 of my dresses from the night that i would be ok with anyone seeing lol

Look very closely from behind you can see the corset straps where not done up properly and dress was sliding off hence my arms being tucked in so tight then from front on you can see how loose and gaping it is at the chest from it not being done up at the back. During our weddings we have multiple dress changes, it just happened that at the time I was changing i nto my white dress a group of girls doing a traditional dance were changing into their outfits and so anyone to help me get dressed kinda went to help them....(bitter muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh??? lol) So anyways i wished that where the stupidity stopped but one of the girls stepped in red lipstick and then stood on the train of my dress just before we walked out in that photo its being covered by the person behind me legs. SO moral to story is...do your own wedding and dont bend to everyone elses wishes girls!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 12, 2009)

wow Oz! what a gorgeous dress! your makeup looks so pretty too! And cute little tiara! I love wedding photos!


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 12, 2009)

B2, you look gorgeous! Very pretty eye make up, you have gorgeous eyes, so I am sure that shadow just made them POP! Very pretty dress too... naww whar a gorgeous bride!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *BeachBarbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i am married but we haven't had our wedding yet. apparently in the miltiary it's common to legally get married at the magistrate's office and then have the real wedding when it's convenient (seeing as how in the past two years he's only been home for five months total). so i haven't gotten to wear my dress for real but have had it paid in full for over two years now haha. http://pic18.picturetrail.com/VOL908.../336295964.jpg

http://pic18.picturetrail.com/VOL908.../336295977.jpg

http://pic18.picturetrail.com/VOL908.../336295988.jpg

i love my dress. it was the second one i tried on. it's definately not what i'd been planning on all my life, but i fell in love with it. i do have a tiara and a veil, but definately not the ones in the pictures. i hope my dress isn't dated, cuz lord knows when my real wedding will happen.

this is one of my bridesmaids in her dress.

http://pic18.picturetrail.com/VOL908.../336296481.jpg

Your dress is timeless!


----------



## Ozee (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Rosie and B1



You make me feel a little less stupid about the photos lol






This was the sort of dress i always pictured being married in.


----------



## jwicc (Feb 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *CorteoGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wore Red and Ivory to suprise my husband Cris. His college team is OU . It was as close to crimson and cream as I could get. Ha! I think you're my dad's dream girl.
I've already got The Dress planned-- it's going to be a custom job, which will probably also be relatively inexpensive. It's basically this:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...howgirl,_1.jpg

minus the beading.

Tight, off-white, very 1950s with. sleeves. (I'm slender but have some curves and my arms are. private.) Add crazy killer heels and convince me to take off my glasses for a night... and there you go.

My roommate mentioned that my boyfriend's planning to propose this year, so I've alerted my best friends and told them to start thinking about colors. I'm excited!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *jwicc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ha! I think you're my dad's dream girl.
I've already got The Dress planned-- it's going to be a custom job, which will probably also be relatively inexpensive. It's basically this:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...howgirl,_1.jpg

minus the beading.

Tight, off-white, very 1950s with. sleeves. (I'm slender but have some curves and my arms are. private.) Add crazy killer heels and convince me to take off my glasses for a night... and there you go.

My roommate mentioned that my boyfriend's planning to propose this year, so I've alerted my best friends and told them to start thinking about colors. I'm excited!

OoOoOo thats exciting!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 16, 2009)

jw, what a cute dress! oooh how exciting about the proposal!


----------



## brightlights (Feb 17, 2009)

Aw, I love all the dresses. I need to get married soon solely for the wedding dress excitement.


----------



## pooh_ (Feb 17, 2009)

I wore a beautiful pronovias dress for my wedding last November. It was love at first sight! I can't post a pic yet...


----------



## toastedonions (Feb 18, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, ladies!! The military story is almost depressing, and having a long-term boyfriend stuck in the AF for three more years puts me in a melancholy state when thinking of marriage. So I'm not married yet, but I found this dress about six years ago and am _still_ in love!







I'm a bit out-of-the-norm with an outright preference for sleek over poofy in a wedding gown. The back of this one seems a bit medieval IMO - which I love - but overall it has a modern feel.

I have a stunning red dress that pulls a layer of sheer fabric into ruching at the sides, laying over a solid red fabric (as this one does in white), and I think that is one of the coolest effects! I definitely want my wedding gown to fade into purple at the bottom; may even throw some black into it if I can find a classy way of doing so.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *toastedonions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Beautiful pictures, ladies!! The military story is almost depressing, and having a long-term boyfriend stuck in the AF for three more years puts me in a melancholy state when thinking of marriage. So I'm not married yet, but I found this dress about six years ago and am _still_ in love!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ngDress1-1.jpg

I'm a bit out-of-the-norm with an outright preference for sleek over poofy in a wedding gown. The back of this one seems a bit medieval IMO - which I love - but overall it has a modern feel.

I have a stunning red dress that pulls a layer of sheer fabric into ruching at the sides, laying over a solid red fabric (as this one does in white), and I think that is one of the coolest effects! I definitely want my wedding gown to fade into purple at the bottom; may even throw some black into it if I can find a classy way of doing so.






Sounds cool! I loveeee purple!


----------

